# Real estate expo in Abu Dhabi



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*AD real estate expo*

More than 40 international exhibitors are taking part in the first International Real Estate and Investment Show 2005, at Abu Dhabi International Exhibition Centre, from 15-18 March. Delegates will include home buyers, individual and institutional investors and realtors from the international, local and regional markets.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Lake Shore Towers at AD*

UAE based Al Bodor is showing its Lake Shore Towers development at the International Real Estate and Investment Show 2005 in Abu Dhabi. The one, two, and three bedroom apartments and penthouses are being offered at preferred rates for early bookings with a 55 per cent payment on possession.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

If someone (Dubai Boy perhaps?) could go for this show and get pictures or any new info that'd be great!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*REIS property show opens in Abu Dhabi*

16 March 2005

ABU DHABI — Realtors, property buyers and investors savoured the opportunity to meet under the same roof at the maiden edition of the International Estate and Investment Show (IREIS) that was declared open in the capital yesterday by Ahmed Humaid Al Mazrouie, Director General of the General Exhibition Corporation.

The event showcases a comprehensive range of properties in different categories of real estate, by exhibitors from key property markets worldwide.

"Be it a dream house or a proposition for investment, there is enough scope to explore at this four-day event," said a spokesman for the organisers at the Abu Dhabi International Exhibition Centre, the venue of the event. International participants said that they considered the show an important event to explore the scope of the market in the emirate of Abu Dhabi, which as yet is not a freehold property market. 

Fewer avenues for local spending and investment and the strong purchasing power among expatriates make it an ideal venue for residential developers to attract investors in the region, the exhibitors averred.

The event is seen as one tossing up opportunities for the capital's local residents and expats.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Usually admittance at these is quite high but since the boss is paying, no ones cares. They should have a special el cheapo fee for the late afternoon on the last day so students and people just interested in it could see the expo.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Dammit I thought it was in April!


----------

